# Anguloa clowesii var. alba



## bigleaf (Jun 20, 2014)

Anguloa clowesii var. alba 







Does this look like spikes? It can't all be new growth - maybe one is. If this thing really bloom in Texas, then there is hope for me to bloom Lycaste. I am excited.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2014)

Of course its spikes!  Does it look like bulbs to you? Good job.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 20, 2014)

That looks exciting.................................now the wait...................


----------



## Stone (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow!:clap::clap:


----------



## bigleaf (Jul 17, 2014)

Four flowers and one new growth. Very fragrant.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2014)

Sweet! I think it need a repotting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 17, 2014)

Lovely! Nice photos, also.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 18, 2014)

I really like it but it looks pink in the photo (not 'alba' white)


----------



## eteson (Jul 18, 2014)

Amazing!
Could you please take a picture showing the column?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## bigleaf (Jul 18, 2014)

I got a FB comment that this looks like Anguloa eburnea
I read that Ang clowesii var eburnea is syn to Ang eburnea.

I took a video and post on my FB Big Leaf Orchids page to show that the lip moves. This is the URL to video

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153030299919392

or try https://www.facebook.com/bigleaforchids?ref_type=bookmark

This picture has more details inside of this flower.





If anyone can shed light on differences of Anguloa eburnea vs Ang clowesii. I am not an expert on Anguloa. The label is what was given by the vendor. This is potted in 100% moss that I rarely water. After blooming I will repot into an open mix. I was going to do that two years ago. It skipped flowering last year.

Color is a bit cream - yellow.


----------



## eteson (Jul 18, 2014)

seems to me eburnea. eburnea has a couple of frontal tooths in the column while in clowesii are nor present.

http://speciesidentificationtaskforce.blogspot.com/2013/08/anguloa-uniflora.html


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 18, 2014)

Very nicely grown...

Anguloa eburnea is the accepted name. Ang. clowesii var. eburnea is a synonym. Looking briefly, I don't find anything that leads me to believe the combination Ang. clowesii var. alba has ever been validly published. Either species can tend toward creamy colors, but Ang. clowesii is most often bright yellow. 

How does it smell? I have seen Ang. eburnea described as vanilla scented, and Ang. clowesii described as sweet anise scented or medicinal.


----------



## bigleaf (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you Both. Eliseo - I may need to remove flower part to get it properly identified.

Kirk - It has a sweet scent like vanilla - but it's very strong that it's a bit overpowering. Yet I would not describe it as medicinal. I should bring it indoor to experience its fragrance a bit more. I took a whiff at it whenever I walk by it at the greenhouse. It seems to be fragrant all the time.


----------



## goods (Jul 22, 2014)

Peter, if you don't mind providing some cultural tips, I'd appreciate it! I've always had an interest in these (and Lycastes), but I've always been hesitant to try them due to our temps in LA. Thanks!


----------

